# Mercury Verado Fuel Supply Module Float Switch Repair



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

What should it cost to have a Verado service center diagnose and repair this problem?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Just had mine done. 400.00. Dang ethanol!


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

Will be a warranty item if there is any time left on you term. Had both of mine done two summers ago, not a hiccup since.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Oh brother... i have a Verado service shop that claims they have spent 3.5 hours diagnosing problem and need another 3 to fix.
I'm definately getting screwed.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

What year is your Verado?


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

2005 275 with 185 hours. Previous owner had Fuel Supply Module replaced under recall in 06.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Yep. They changed the design slightly in 08 to "eliminate" that problem. Was is stuck open and you were starved for fuel or stuck closed and your fuel pump code was shown?

Also, have your shop look to see if Merc still has the "as failed" recall: Meaning they wont send letters to all owner's or cover labor but will still send the parts to a shop if it fails.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Will do thanks


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

lulurage said:


> Oh brother... i have a Verado service shop that claims they have spent 3.5 hours diagnosing problem and need another 3 to fix.
> I'm definately getting screwed.


Depends, If it has major gunk from ethanol it takes a long time getting it spotless, thjere is a cooling coil the twist around pump for cooling, and it can be in and out of the ultra sonic cleaner several times getting it perfect. There is no exact time frame on how long the vst tank, pumps, and suck will take. Realy depends on how the boat maint has been taken care of and as well he should be cleaning rails and injector screens.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

If its the float switch on your Verado, the ethanol has made it slightly out of round, which causes the float to stick. It needs replacing.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I hope they really are a Verado service center. The top guy at my local shop said what it was after three questions and starting it.


----------



## thames24HO (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a 2006 275 hp Verado with 300 hours. Been where you are. Feel free to get in touch with me if you want any advice. Plus, only two mechanics in TX I would use. Both Verado Certified, which is rare. Very complicated motor with the advanced ECM and supercharger. 2005 and 2006 models have their issues. But, Mercury still covers all my repairs!!!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

2002 Mercury Verado 225. I changed the float switch and the fuel pump myself about 2 years ago, still running strong! Go to veradoclub.com, they have a wealth of knowlege. PM me if you need any help.


----------

